# Need info about World hapkido/mundo Federation



## Manny (Nov 11, 2017)

Good nigth, I am studiying Hap ki do in an Association calles World hapkido/mundo Federation, does anybody knows this organización? Is it good? Any info please.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Nov 11, 2017)

The name of the Kwan janim is GM Jan Hee Chang, does anybody knows him? I don't know a thing about this Hapkido GM.

Manny


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Good to see you posting Manny.  Sorry though, I can't help you with your question.


----------



## Manny (Nov 14, 2017)

Hola a todos, I hiper you are ok. Rigth now I am doing TKD classes justo fir the exercise cause TKD is no longer a truly martial art but I am taking hkd classes and maybe un a year I Will ve certificar by the Federation above relates. It seems hkd could ve muy next martial art but hurts alot jejeje.


----------

